
Ask HN: delete - heyheyhey
sdfsdfsdf
======
fghtr
Give her some time. Who knows, maybe she really needs time to solve some
serious problem.

------
ucaetano
HN is now relationship advice?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Maybe HN types have a particularly techie way of responding to ghosting. In
before Norton releases AntiGhosting.

